# Clutch Install w/ Pics :)



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

Well, after many many months, I finally pulled the trigger on the Street Slayer 6 Puck Clutch Kit. Tired of the POS Spec that was in there when purchased. Started on it this morning, thought I would post up pics as I go through it for anyone looking to do it themselves as well. 

One thing I am damn happy I bought was the Harbor Freight Transmission Jack. I dropped the tranny once before without it and what a mission that was. This jack was a breeze! Rolled right out. I stopped the install early today because I hit a snag. I removed the bellhousing only to find out the Spec clutch was installed with Allen Head Bolts. I got 2 out, but there are still 4 in there. They won't budge for the life of me! Tomorrow I will be picking up an Allen Head Socket and see if I can get 'em off. 

I will update as I continue. Enjoy :cheers


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

Got the Pressure Plate and the Flywheel off! Pilot Bearing just crumbled LOL


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

New Pilot Bearing installed.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

I'll tell anybody that buys a Spec clutch to cross their fingers. Some have no problems but more do than of the other brands. I hated my Spec 3+. That looks like a Spec Stage 2. 

On the Harbor Freight jack yes they are very nice and mine was well worth the $70-80 or whatever it was on sale. I use it to drop my catback too. With it I can lower the catback down and just pull the whole thing out by the exhaust tips. I removed that ridiculously huge buckle strap they put on the jack tho and got a small one to put on it.


Oh, you should mention to remove the old pilot bearing with a blind hole puller (rent for free at AutoZone) and not use the "old fill the cavity full of grease and pound to get get out" method. The crankshaft is hollow and you can drive the "cap" they put in it to cover the hole. You'll be pulling the engine to fix that one.


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

Yes. I did rent the blind hole puller from Autozone. Had a little trouble at first, but I realized it had so many metal shavings in there, the tool couldn't latch behind the bearing. Pulled all of them out and it worked flawlessly. I also used a socket with a rubber hammer to hit the new bearing in.


----------



## firebird (Feb 6, 2011)

nice thread, perhaps one day, but not yet as i only have like 12K on it.


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

Well, I figured while I was doing it, I'd post some pictures and talk about my experience. Nice to see when others are ready to tackle their own. I know I sure loved reading things like this before I dug into something.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

firebird said:


> nice thread, perhaps one day, but not yet as i only have like 12K on it.


I trashed my stock clutch before 18k. :lol:


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

^ LOL!

Decided to do some painting while I wait for the Flywheel Bolts to arrive. I love the way they came out!!


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

Also painted the valve covers to match, considering the bracket will be black.


----------



## firebird (Feb 6, 2011)

svede1212 said:


> I trashed my stock clutch before 18k. :lol:


that wasnt hard to do, now, was it :lol:
......


I like reading threads like this, inspires me to do more than i actually plan :cheers


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

Got the new Flywheel bolts in the mail today, but not the clutch bolts. Went ahead and torqued down the Flywheel. 74ft lbs of torque is no joke!! 



















Installed the new radiator and valve covers and ignition coils as well


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

Wow, 270 views here and 2500 views on the other board LOL

Either way, sorry for the delay. Been ****ty weather. Finally got a clear and sunny day today. Bolted the Pressure Plate up. Now time to put everything back together.


----------



## gregg5 (Aug 29, 2010)

Thanks OP, you just gave me some ideas for my ugly coilpacs.


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

^^ You're very welcome. 

Just a little update:

Got everything buttoned back up, but sure enough, went to put it in gear and it won't budge. Looked underneath, and she's leaking clutch fluid everywhere. Should have gone with my gut and replaced the slave even though I had just done it less than 1000 miles ago.

Got a brand new slave under lifetime warranty, thanks to AutoZone 

Should be getting everything back together this weekend. I also measured multiple times for a shim, but I am in the clear. Hopefully the slave was my issue.


----------



## 2006.0 (May 4, 2012)

I haven't replaced a clutch in years, even then I was just helping a friend. How long of a job is one looking at getting to it and buttoning it up in our GTO's? I'm postponing putting in my new shifter for when I drop the trans to put in my Monster.. mine's not bad yet at 50,000 miles, but I'm curious if it's the kind of job one good mechanic (my friend) and a clumsy parts-hander (myself) could tackle in half a day?


----------

